# New Coder 2013



## minney (Jul 23, 2013)

Recently Graduated Medical Billing/Coding 
Checked for patient eligibility and claim status. Filed and mailed claims, EDI Reports, A/R Reports, knowledge of insurance programs, medical terminology, diseases, surgeries insurance terms, ability to code diagnosis and procedures proficiently using ICD9/10, CPT, and  HCPCS codes. CPR Certified, Medical Billing and Coding Certificate 2012 and Diploma 2013. Medical Assistant and been working in the medical field on and off for 5+ years.Worked as a file clerk, medical receptionist, volunteered helping elderly patients with assisting them with hygiene, daily activities such as walking, physical therapy, wound care assistance. I am a fast learner, willing to meet deadlines, detail oriented and reliable. I strive hard for the company and go out of my way to help people out. 

If anyone is hiring please send the info my way i would like to get a chance and show and improve my skills for the company and for personal knowledge. Willing to travel: negotiable. 
general areal: San Diego County, Riverside County, San Bernadino, Orange County, and Los Angeles County
Email : Minney95@gmail


                                                     Mindi.


----------

